# 18B Transformer Light Bulbs



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

OK guys, it's me again with another problem. How does one remove the light bulbs from an 18B transformer. They are bayonet type, and should easily pull out, right? Can't get my fingers around them to get a good grip; they sit too far down in the casing. Any suggestions?
Mark


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Bulb for 18B Transformer*

I am sure those bulbs are spring loaded, so you have to push down and twist. A short piece of automotive fuel line with the inside diameter that will fit over the glass should work. A piece of masking tape folded and placed over the bulb, push down and lift may also work. Being away from these trains for over 50 years leaves me a little rusty. I am sure someone with more experience will jump in with the right answer.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have an 18B -- as soon as I can get to it, I'll check and see if it's possible without tearing it apart.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I read a solution to this in one of my magazines. They suggested taking a rubber finger "cot" used to protect your fingers from paper cuts. Cut off the end so it will cover the bulb and you'll be able to better handle the bulb. Good luck...


----------

